# Best place to sell our Travel Trailer?



## Ernestopes (14 d ago)

I’ve got a year old travel trailer (Grand Design Imagine 2800BH) that’s in like new condition but not sure where to list it. I’ve tried FB marketplace and Craigslist but so far just mostly scammers. Only been two weeks though.
Where is the best place to list a lightly used trailer? I’m in Arizona and one of our local RV lots has told me that they no longer do consignments right now as their lot is full.
Suggestions?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry, can't help. Most of us are based in Europe.

Nice trailer though: Imagine 2800BH


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Too many scammers on Craigs List Ernie.
Plenty of street corners along the road to Apache Junction. It's a regular sellers alley.

Ray.


----------



## mpalmer89 (13 d ago)

My wife found our trailer on FB Marketplace. I think there are fewer scammers there but certainly plenty of flaky people.
I think this Used RVs for sale has an RV section. Might be better than Craigslist.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We sold our last RV off a lot in Yuma. Plenty of tyre kickers but it went. Persevere but just be prepared to haggle.

Ray


----------

